# End DuckDuckGo Passcode Requiment from links in Apple Email



## Lee Lewis (Aug 16, 2015)

Somehow I set a password so that every time I click on a link in Apple Mail, I must enter my iPhone passcode first before being taken to the desired page. DDG (7.64.16) is my default search engine.

Can Not find the setting to turn it off. Multiple, multiple searches to resolve this have turned up nothing. This is not a problem on my Mac.

Cannot determine, either, how to uninstall DDG, either through the App Store--which only shows 'Open' (not 'Install'), clicking DDG in iPhone Settings, or from deleting it's alias on desktop

Note: If I change my default browser to another browser, such as Firefox, then it doesn't ask for the passcode, but assuming DDG is the most private alternative to Firefox, Safari, or Opera 3.2.3, it's DDG that I want to set as the default.

iPhone 7
iOS 14.8
DDG

Please help.
Thanks, Lee


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

In Settings uncheck the Application Lock.










to delete an app, simply tap and hold on the icon for about 3 seconds and you should see the menu


----------



## Lee Lewis (Aug 16, 2015)

Couriant said:


> In Settings uncheck the Application Lock.
> 
> View attachment 292336
> 
> ...


'Application Lock' was neither in my iPhone settings or DDG settings. I found another way to get rid of the problem, but it's a bandaid.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Perhaps you have an earlier version if DDG because I downloaded the app just to check the settings. 
I would then suggest emailing them the issue here and see if they have any answers.

mailto:[email protected]


----------

